# Chinook on the grand?!?



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Went to grand for a couple hours to fish the trickle, lol, and ran into this on the bank... A wild chinook. Cousin caught a pink on the rocky about a month ago, and it was cool to find, even though I didn't catch it. Not a good shot of the fins but almost certain it was a naturally occurring fish. Caught one in the lake maybe 8 years ago but this is the first I've seen in the grand!


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Very cool! Almost looks like it died before spawning, or maybe just a bit bloated.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

When I was on the rivers more often than I have been the last few years I would consistently find Kings in the same areas year after year on the Chag and Grand. Never more than a few in one or two spots. They must reproduce a little bit.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

Nope, it did not spawn, I stepped on it and it squeezed out some kind of ranch dressing, but I didn't have any French fries to dip in it...
Kinda sad probably couldn't find a mate


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Used to find kings every year above county line rd on the grand. Every October like clockwork


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Never knew that they went up the grand.


----------



## Bagin13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Where were you at?


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

The cleveland metroparks fishing report has pictures of 2 kings that were caught in the rocky this past week.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hooked one in the Rocky at the Lewis Bridge around 12/13 years ago and lost it as it headed for Cedar Point. Also watched one that was black and getting ready to die at the 480 bridge.


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

I realize that the question was about the Grand but.... two years ago, my son was 12 years old and caught one in the Ashtabula river. We were pleasantly surprised.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

those aren't natural production salmon. water temps get too warm in spring/summer and silt gives reproduction about zero chance. They are strays.
BB


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Would catch them in the grand off the same stretches of gravel year after year


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

baby blue said:


> those aren't natural production salmon. water temps get too warm in spring/summer and silt gives reproduction about zero chance. They are strays.
> BB


King fry out migrate soon after hatching and don't stay in the river over the summer. They reproduce quite well across the great lakes. Erie is not prime habitat but it's quite feasible that there's reproduction.


----------

